# My Family Room HT



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Here are some photos of my HT setup . 

The Family Room opens into the kitchen area so the main speaker setup is very asymmetrical . I added DIY corner bass traps in the front corners and also 2 panels behind the listening area. Can't rearrange it much due to WAF .

   

Suggestions for better speaker placement are welcome


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

Looks like a nice system sportflyer and some nice photos but small. I can't make much out because of the size.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks to me like you have everything where it could be. Nice room!


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

bambino said:


> Looks to me like you have everything where it could be. Nice room!


 From my main listening position , the first reflection of the left main speaker is where the fireplace is located and I can't do anything about it. There is nothing on the left hand side that will reflect anything because it is open to the kitchen area.


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

sportflyer said:


> From my main listening position , the first reflection of the left main speaker is where the fireplace is located and I can't do anything about it. There is nothing on the left hand side that will reflect anything because it is open to the kitchen area.


sportflyer, I think you have hit upon the weakness in your layout - the wall on one side and openness on the other. I hear ya on the WAF issue, but a different setup would be the first step towards better performance. As it is, I don't think you could ever overcome the tremendous lack of symmetry with treatments and/or technology.

Jeff


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

pepar said:


> sportflyer, I think you have hit upon the weakness in your layout - the wall on one side and openness on the other. I hear ya on the WAF issue, but a different setup would be the first step towards better performance. As it is, I don't think you could ever overcome the tremendous lack of symmetry with treatments and/or technology.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, 

How would you propose I change the lay out?

At first I thought of moving the Plasma in front of the fireplace since we never use it anyway .I will have symmetry for sure but then the viewing distance is too short and I am sure I will get great objections . 

Alternatively have the Display higher up like on top of the fireplace 

Tks


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

sportflyer said:


> Jeff,
> 
> How would you propose I change the lay out?
> 
> ...


Multi-purpose rooms are difficult to setup balanced to both "parties" liking when they are not both on the same page. I should ask if yours is a theater for one, or if you could move the the theater to the larger space and maybe relegate the "desk" and what I've marked with a question mark to the nook where your gear is now and put the display where the desk is now?


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

pepar said:


> Multi-purpose rooms are difficult to setup balanced to both "parties" liking when they are not both on the same page. I should ask if yours is a theater for one, or if you could move the the theater to the larger space and maybe relegate the "desk" and what I've marked with a question mark to the nook where your gear is now and put the display where the desk is now?


Unfortunately no. The location with the question mark is a built in Pantry . The Desk area is built in as well. There is no way to swap the kitchen and the living room areas.

The only place I can possibly move the HT to is the Living Room . This area is smaller than the Family Room but more symmetrical .The Living room used to be my Audio only listening room.


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

sportflyer said:


> Unfortunately no. The location with the question mark is a built in Pantry . The Desk area is built in as well. *There is no way to swap the kitchen and the living room areas.*






> The only place I can possibly move the HT to is the Living Room . This area is smaller than the Family Room but more symmetrical .The Living room used to be my Audio only listening room.


Well, it sounds like you're thinking about your situation and are on the right track.

Jeff


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

pepar said:


> Well, it sounds like you're thinking about your situation and are on the right track.
> 
> Jeff


What I meant to say in my previous post was there is no way to swap Family Room and Kitchen areas. 

So I guess it's LIVING Room or live with what I have now


----------

